# Help me determine if this puppy is full blooded please



## sammalam27 (Apr 29, 2015)

I was just wondering if you guys and gals wouldn't mind helping me out. I'm just having a hard time determining if this puppy is full blooded GSD. I have no doubt the father is, but the mother I'm not so sure about the mother. I've attached some photos. Sorry if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

The parents both look full blooded, but the puppy doesn't look very healthy. The longhair looks like a blanket back, and the other is a bicolor.


----------



## sammalam27 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's the mother


----------



## sammalam27 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, that's why I wanted to know. I plan on getting it as soon as possible, because the living conditions are horrible. I'm going to get him regardless, but I just wanted to know. Because they're advertising them as full blooded GSD.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yep mom is bicolor and dad is longhair blanket back.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes both look full blooded the father looks like from american lines and the mother looks like to have some european lineage.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Yes both look full blooded the father looks like from american lines and the mother looks like to have some european lineage.


Not true.
You can't really tell what kind of lines a dog has based on looks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

No a DNA sample can tell you that and I could be wrong. I have known people that can look at a dog and know what breeder the dog is from just by looking at the dog.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A DNA sample cannot tell what line a GSD is from. DNA samples can determine parentage, but you need samples from the parents and compare samples from the pups for a match. The sample on its own won't give you much info. 

There are companies that claim to be able to determine what mix of breeds a dog is from a DNA sample, but so far those have proven to be highly unreliable. 

There are many people that feel they can tell what line a dog is, and sometimes it is easy if you have a dog that is a 'typical' American Show line, or a typical German show line, or a typical sable working line, for example, but most dogs don't fit into categories that neatly. I've seen pics on this forum of a sable dog that I would swear is a typical Working line, yet the pedigree showed it to be a mish-mash of pet lines for generations and generations, to the point that there was no specific line associated with the dog anymore. 

The Mom looks like she _could_ be working lines, the father looks like a typical pet-dog with no discernable lines. Not saying that I can tell by looking, just describing what the parent look like to me - basically, without a pedigree, just a guess.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Both parents look like German Shepherds, although without a pedigree it is not possible to be 100% certain. 

If the living conditions are horrible, can you not report these people to the authorities instead of buying a puppy from them? I wouldn't want to give someone money who was raising animals in terrible conditions. I might take the pup if it was free or just cost of shots.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why would you get a dog from people who keep them in horrible condition?
People who purchase from situations like this are just perpetuating the problem.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Why would you get a dog from people who keep them in horrible condition?
> People who purchase from situations like this are just perpetuating the problem.


Never the less, that puppy (and every other one like him/her) still needs a good loving home.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

warpwr said:


> Never the less, that puppy (and every other one like him/her) still needs a good loving home.



Are you paying for the puppy?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

warpwr said:


> Never the less, that puppy (and every other one like him/her) still needs a good loving home.


This is the excuse that keeps dog abusers in business.

I don't understand this mindset. 
Let's get the poor puppy out of the horrible situation… Six months later, the dog abuser produces another litter, then another and another. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

warpwr said:


> Never the less, that puppy (and every other one like him/her) still needs a good loving home.


The appropriate thing to do in abuse cases is to alert breed rescue and animal control to see if a case can be made to have the animals taken away and rehomed responsibly. Yes, they need loving homes, but as long as people can make a profit from selling the pups, they will keep breeding more.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Well to see if a dog is full blooded I think first you need to know how many liters of blood a gsd has.

????????


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

WesS said:


> Well to see if a dog is full blooded I think first you need to know how many liters of blood a gsd has.
> 
> ????????


???


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> ???


Sometimes humor does not translate well...but I get the joke for some reason.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WesS said:


> Well to see if a dog is full blooded I think first you need to know how many liters of blood a gsd has.
> 
> ????????


lol True Story


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> This is the excuse that keeps dog abusers in business.
> 
> I don't understand this mindset.
> Let's get the poor puppy out of the horrible situation… Six months later, the dog abuser produces another litter, then another and another. Lather, rinse, repeat.


I don't understand your mindset either, LOL. You are making a lot of assumptions about this puppies background. 
I guess I am surprised to hear you would rather leave the puppy in the horrible situation.

You offer no solutions to backyard breeding or puppy mills and yet there is a real live puppy dog involved in this discussion who needs a real home. What do you suggest? Euthanasia? And how would that stop the breeder at any rate?

A person wants this puppy and comes on here and asks if we think the puppy is purebred, that's all.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You offer no solutions to backyard breeding or puppy mills <--The solution is *DON'T BUY FROM THEM*

Supply and demand. You don't demand, they no supply. Pretty simple.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

It's quite possible the OP is not in the U.S., but rather in a country where dogs aren't quite as revered, and is just doing what he can to help one little pup.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, something tells me these dogs are located in the good ol' US of A


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

Both parents look GSD to me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

warpwr said:


> You offer no solutions to backyard breeding or puppy mills and yet there is a real live puppy dog involved in this discussion who needs a real home. What do you suggest? Euthanasia? And how would that stop the breeder at any rate?


If the conditions are horrible enough to warrant taking puppies away early, then the solution is to contact animal control. In general, the solution is to not *support* breeders that one feels are doing a disservice to the breed or dogs in general. Or, if you're going to give them money for breeding dogs in such horrible conditions, offer to purchase the brood bitch and not buy puppies (which just perpetuates the problem).

I don't know these dogs or have any clue who this breeder is so I won't guess the lines or whether they are a "byb" or "puppy mill", but if I find breeders that I think are disgusting, the last thing I'm going to do is give them my money and buy their puppies.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you already picked up your puppy and the conditions were horrific as you said they were-you could still report the breeders to animal cruelty. It would help these dogs out.


----------

